# هل يمكن للإنسان في المستقبل ان ينتقل من مكان الى اخر بسرعة الضوء ؟



## ملك المهندسين (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حلم الانسان منذ القدم بان يطير في الجو وقد تحقق هذا الحلم ، ثم حلم الانسان بان يسيرعلى مركبات عالية السرعة ، وقد تحقق هذا الحلم ،، ثم حلم الانسان ان ينتقل من مكان الى اخر بسرعة الصوت ، وقد تحقق هذا الحلم ،
فهل يمكن في المستقبل للإنسان ان ينتقل من مكان الى اخر بسرعة الضوء ؟ كيف؟ لماذا ؟متى ؟ 
ارجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال مع ذكر التعليلات المناسبة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

ملك المهندسين


----------



## م.الـحـربي (20 أبريل 2007)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل شئ جائز .. وقد توصل الانسان لنقل الصوت والصورة بسرعة عالية تقارب سرعة الضوء .. وقد يصل الى نقل الاجسام بسرعة الضوء .. وكلنا يعرف قصة سليمان مع ملكة سبأ ونقل عرشها بسرعة عالية وقد اختلف المفسرون بالشخص الذي نقل العرش هل هو من الجن او من الانس وماهو العلم الذي كان عنده بعضهم قال انه يعرف اسم الله الاعظم وبعضهم قال غير ذلك .. قد يكون لدينا دليل شرعي اما الدليل العقلى فلم يتوصل اليه الى الان .. الكيفية مجهوله ولكن الذي يتكهنه البعض انه جهاز يدخل فيه الانسان وينتقل الى مكان اخر عبر تحويل الانسان من مادة الى طاقة .. لان الجسم اذا نقلته بسرعة الضوء لابد ان يكون صغير جداا كالفوتونات او غير ذلك .. اما بالنسبه للوقت فالله اعلم ..


----------



## ملك المهندسين (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي م.حربي 
فعلا لإنتقال جسم الانسان من مكان الى اخر لابد تحويله من صورة الى اخرى 
فنحن نعلم ان الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية تسير بسرعة الضوء ، ونعلم ان كتلة الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية تساوي صفر ، فلو تمكن العلم من تحويل كتلة الانسان باي وسيلة الى صفر سواءا بتحويل الانسان الى موجات كهرومغناطيسية او طاقة او فوتونات او غيرة فعدنها نسطتيع القول بان الانسان يمكن ان ينتقل من مكان الى اخر بسرعة الضوء ...
شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جواد لازرق (28 أبريل 2007)

لااخي مع اسف لايمكن لانه انسان يحتوي علي روح هدا اخير لايمكن نقله لانه ادا خرج لان يعود ......... اما عن سليمان فهدا امر من جن


----------



## جواد لازرق (19 مايو 2007)

اخي ملك يمكن نقل كلي شيء الي اشياء حية متل حيونات والانسان لا يمكن حمل اعضاء دخلية حية متل مخ وقلب
ورح ......... من يريد شرح اكتير يتصل بي


----------



## khaledkhal (19 مايو 2007)

Salaam Alekom
we can't go with a speed with tends to the veloctiy of light, this is becasue of Einstien's Relativity. I don't say that it is not possible that in the future that we can move with a speed which equals C but, the problem that will faces us is, when we move with this speed then time will shrink in our (Ship or car) frame. Example. When you move with a speed equals to .99C (c=speed of light 3x10^8 m/sec) for 4 sec in frame then on earth the time that will pass on the ground will be 28.35 SEC. and if we moved with the speed of sound C then the time that will pass on the ground will be INFINITY.
For more info open Serway Physics for Scientisits and Engineers.,


----------

